# Can you safely tow a TT? URGENT!



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Hi,

Does anyone know if you can safely tow a TT - 3.2 with DSG?

I had a quick search but couldn't find anything.

Cheers

H


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

cannot think of a reason why not tbh. more a shame that you need to sir


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

gazzer1964 said:


> cannot think of a reason why not tbh. more a shame that you need to sir


Reason: Haldex
Need: Flat tyre 

H


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Have you a look in your handbook?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm gonna stick my neck out here and say don't do it as you run the risk of damaging the gearbox if you have four wheels touching as lots of electronics going on with the DSG and without the engine running you may completely trash it.

But as mentioned it should tell you in your handbook

You definitely cannot tow any Quattro TT with two wheels in the air!!!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > cannot think of a reason why not tbh. more a shame that you need to sir
> ...


no spare? dohhh. yeah will be fine, just take it easy & turn esp off


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > gazzer1964 said:
> ...


Gaz are you saying turning esp off is ok for towing with two wheels raised??

I think its an absolute no no with quattro it has to go on a flat bed.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok I've just checked my owners manual (1.8T manual gearbox) and it says, and has surprised me:

For four wheel drive

Towing with all four wheels on the road is ok.

Towing with front or back lifted is ok but no faster than 30mph and no further than 30 miles.

Check your manual for DSG towing


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

You can tow them but lots including the AA refuse to tow them and will only flat bed them.


----------



## kei (Jun 16, 2010)

the AA suggest you only flatbed recover any 4wd vehichle as you run the risk of damaging the 4wd system! Cant you just take the puncture off and go to a tyre place and get it repaired or replaced, if you dont have a spare? if you have breakdown cover the patrol should offer to do that for you! obviuosly you'll need to go with the patrol to pay for the repair or replacment!


----------

